# Service Manual for Mahindra Max 26XL



## madmax

Does anyone have a copy of the service manual for Mahindra Max 26XL? I don't have anything wrong with the tractor, just would like it just in case.


----------



## pogobill

Looks like a new machine you have there, did they not have a manual for it? I don't have anything that would be of any help, but you are going to need to know what service needs to be done and at what hour intervals.


----------



## madmax

Yes I have the Users Manual, but am trying to get the full service manual. I tried to order it online, but no luck. I will try the dealer after the holidays. Thanks


----------



## pogobill

They could be pricey, but well worth it if it saves a major component.


----------



## Fedup

Mahindra does not supply printed service manuals. The dealers get CD's in PDF format. You might contact your local dealer and ask what they can get for you. Aftermarket suppliers probably won't have access to the material until it's at least ten years old and/or released from copyright.


----------



## madmax

I have asked the dealer. He will get back to me.


----------



## tractormanbill

*Mahindra Manuals*



madmax said:


> Does anyone have a copy of the service manual for Mahindra Max 26XL? I don't have anything wrong with the tractor, just would like it just in case.


I have all the Mahindra manuals at www.billstractor.net.
Bill B.


----------



## tractormanbill

*Mahindra Manuals*



madmax said:


> Yes I have the Users Manual, but am trying to get the full service manual. I tried to order it online, but no luck. I will try the dealer after the holidays. Thanks


Try www.billstractor.net.


----------



## tractormanbill

*Mahindra Manuals*



Fedup said:


> Mahindra does not supply printed service manuals. The dealers get CD's in PDF format. You might contact your local dealer and ask what they can get for you. Aftermarket suppliers probably won't have access to the material until it's at least ten years old and/or released from copyright.


I have Mahindra's printed tractor manuals at www.billstractor.net.


----------

